# Do you know any cubers from South America?



## Carlos (Mar 9, 2008)

We are looking for cubers from other countries beside Brazil to our next competition which will probably be in July, so we are trying to call as much people as we can to make a big and nice contest 
as me and Pedro don't know anyone from the other countries in our continent, maybe some of you know about someone. if you do, please let me know
Thanks


----------



## Pedro (Mar 11, 2008)

nobody?


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 12, 2008)

Seems there are two who has compeated besides Brazilians.

South American competitors so far

I thoght that Michiel van der Blonk was a SA but at WCA Aruba is among the NA contries.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah, the peruan guy is from WC82 

the other one competed recently on a competition at France...

but we need south americans who live in south america


----------

